
Ancient virus found hibernating in the human genome - mromanuk
https://arstechnica.com/science/2016/03/ancient-virus-found-hibernating-in-the-human-genome-and-it-might-wake-up/
======
JoeAltmaier
Maybe we're mostly made of coopted virus fragments? Could be intelligent apes
were spawned not by mutation but by viral meddling, however inadvertent it may
have been.

